# Bone Marrow Donation



## ffemt128 (Dec 7, 2012)

So what's everyone's opinion? Are you signed up for marrow donor registry, would you sign up, and if you were a match, could you-would you donate? After reading up on a case here in Pittsburgh involving a young girl many years ago, I registered as a donor.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 7, 2012)

Doug, I cannot think of anything more wonderful than donating bone marrow or even an organ (a kidney, for example) to save another's life. But even becoming a regular blood donor is so important. I am registered to donate bone marrow but the red cross no longer will accept my blood (I am O negative and so a universal donor) as although I was vegetarian, I lived in Britain during the mad cow debacle and there is no test to check for the presence of those prions.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2012)

Doug I have always felt strongly about organ donors and so on. They have a great usefulness in helping people with incurable diseases possibly live a longer and healthier life. There have been quite a few kidney donors in our area and that has helped others live longer lives. If you had asked this question a few months ago I probably would have said surely I would, but alas I find myself on the other side of the fence right now with a good deal of uncertainty.

Just this AM I wnt in for a follow up appointment at the surgeon for a biopsy taken last week on an axxillary lymph node. The results show a clear Follicular Lymphoma. It is an indolent type lymphoma which by todays standards is non-cureable. It is however quite treatable and the mediam life expectancy is approaching 10 years. With advances recently made and with new drugs, many patients are living 20 years. I would like to be one of them. It is through the generosity of people such as yourself that new treatments are available. Thank you from one of the many in this world that may some day benefit from the generosity of people such as yourself.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 7, 2012)

Bernard, I have the same issue. I was stationed in England during the early 90's with the Air Force, and now the Red Cross won't accept my blood either. It's sad because I have AB positive blood with is somewhat rare. I did eat British beef on a few occasions but never had any problems with Mad Cow. I might run around the yard making farm animal noises, but only after a few bottles of wine!


----------



## pjd (Dec 7, 2012)

Doug, That could be the greatest gift you could give! I am an organ donor but never thought about a bone marrow donor. I think I would certainly do that.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am too a regular blood donor. I donate via double reds 2x a year which is the most your able to. I posed this question today as when I registered I knew I would go through with the process to be able to give someone a chance at life, if even for a short while. Anyway, as I said I initially registered in 2004, today I received a letter asking for updated information as I may potentially be a match and they need updated health history etc. 

I need to go sign into their site now and update that info now. Chances are nothing will ever come of it, but to be honest, I really never thought in I would hear from them.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am Hep C and Hep B positive. I asked why I could not donate and be on Organ donor for such people , to much trouble to keep track of I guess. I lossed my son several years ago. He was a health 16 year old and because he was pronounce dead on seen and not at hospital they would not allow organ donation. It made the tragedy worse. I knew there are people waiting for transplants


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, I cannot imagine the pain that you went through. God Bless you.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 7, 2012)

Doug, that's really awesome and inspiring. 

Rich, I hope having a confirmed diagnosis provides some peace of mind at least. I know how it is to worry about what you don't know. FYI, I am an organic chemist working on anti cancer compounds. Actually I do some work with a colleague on bcl-2 inhibitors. I think bcl-2 is one of the genes that is out of whack in follicular lymphoma. Yes, there are new drugs helping and more coming on board all the time. I know there are numerous clinical trials ongoing for FL. Sending my best wishes that you are at the top end of the statistical Bell curve.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been a registered organ and tissue donor for years. I also am on the "be the match" program for marrow. I started a drive amongst fire departments a few years ago to raise awareness for organ and tissue donations but it is more difficult than I anticipated. Currently I do a flag raising every April which is organ and tissue donation month, and get the media involved. I've also done a few speeches at hospitals and dinners for families who have had a deceased member donate. 

Interestingly enough, about 9 months after I started the drive I hurt my knee and required surgery that used donated tissue to repair a ligament. Since then I have been asked to speak on behalf of tissue recipients. What most people don't understand is that oftentimes when you cannot donate organs, you can still give tissue. Corneas, tendons, skin, bone, etc. 

When you register, you can also specify what you want to donate. If you have feelings about not giving certain parts, you may opt to do so. Google search donate life for more information. 

Also it stands to be said that most times children can only receive other childrens' organs. While it is unthinkable for parents to consider anything happening to their children, there are other parents watching their children die slowly because there aren't enough children donors. I encourage everybody to sign their children up as well. 

I've always felt that organ donation is the most amazing act of humanity today. Turning tragedy into new hope through selfless giving is about as genuine as it gets. If any of you. Have questions, feel free to PM me.


----------

